# Feel like I'm stuck in a vicous circle



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been battling anxiety and irritable bowel syndrome for 2 years now. After countless diagnostic tests, doctors have decided that my digestive problems (delayed stomach emptying at times, constipation, heartburn, indigestion, constant belching and stomach growling coming up my throat, abdominal pain) are due to anxiety. The thing is, my anxiety only started when my digestive pain started. I have been hospitalized 3 times for anxiety (the last one the result of a suicide attempt)and tried dozens of anxiety medicines only to have major side effects including more constipation, delayed stomach emptying and insomnia. I am currently taking Paxil (10 mg)in the morning and Pamelar (25 mg) at night. This is helping for my anxiety, but both medications have anticholernigenic properties which tends to make my pain worse. 25 mg of Pamelar still has me waking in the middle of the night, and if I go higher I get more abdominal pain and morning hangovers. I am just looking for some advice on how anyone has been able to manage the same sort of problem. I am so frustrated because no matter what I do to try to help myself this vicous circle of anxiety, pain, and side effects becomes even more complicated. I'm concerned more about my family than myself at this point. They have suffered enough.


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Michelle,Yes it is a vicous cycle.







I have been living with anxiety & ibs for over 15 years. I'm pretty new here to the forum but have found it quite helpful just in knowing that there are other people going thru the same thing. Do you have a regular gastro doctor you see?I noticed that you are from the Ephrata area. FYI: I too live in that area and have recently changed to a different gastro doctor. I have found him to be more accepting/compassionate toward people with our malady. He really took the time to listen to me and seems to really understand. I've just began a new treatment he recommended - haven't seen any real results yet, but am keeping my finger crossed.If your interested, send me a message and I'll give you his name and #.Or if just need to talk ...Take Care,Jodie


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

Jodie,I did just recently switch to another GI doctor. He is in Philadelphia at Temple University. I thought I would get better results at a more specialized and technologically advanced facility, but I haven't noticed anything different yet. I see a psychiatrist too, and now the two doctors are going to concentrate on managing my anxiety, IBS, and medication side effects together as a whole. So far I haven't seen much effort in this or any results but I hoping it might happen soon. Please do give me the name of your doctor and maybe even anything including anxiety meds, IBS meds, or ways of coping that you or your new doctor think might help. Thanks!-Michelle


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Regradless of what your docs may say, your feelings and conditions are valid. One is not the reason for the other. Everything is so connected and interconnected that there is NO simple answer for anything. Maybe it might be helpful to find a different doc that is willing to work with you more to find a better med combination. And have you tried any alternative or cognitive therapy techniques to help? I think just as our conditions are complex and intertwined, our treatments often should be too so as to help us on many levels. Counseling..medication..diet..lifestyle..self care...physical therapies..etc. Good luck to you.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

P.S. I take lamictal, b12, omegas and I do very gentle yoga, counseling weekly, art therapy for my mental health issues...calcium and low fat/sugar/vegetarian for my ibs.


----------

